# What's this? A Discord server?



## Lyrule (Jun 17, 2021)

Yes! A brand new Discord server! It is a co-owned community server, with a lot of cool features.

Want to join? Here's the invite link!









						Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities
					

Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text.  Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




					discord.gg
				





Look forward to seeing you all. : D​


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jun 17, 2021)

Oh yea! I thought it's about time... Now a new Discord server for refreshments! 

Catto incoming, open up! ÒwÓ


----------



## Lyrule (Jun 17, 2021)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> Oh yea! I thought it's about time... Now a new Discord server for refreshments!
> 
> Catto incoming, open up! ÒwÓ



Welcome to the server! : D


----------



## MapleKitty (Jun 18, 2021)

I joined! <3


----------



## Lyrule (Jun 18, 2021)

MapleKitty said:


> I joined! <3


Welcome! : D


----------

